# 2002 Ford Think - New Batteries



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Well that's a sad story--shame on the seller for not being honest with you, they had to know that the batteries were toast.

Most everyone on this forum would likely recommend that you upgrade the battery pack to some sort of lithium cell rather than use the old-school technology of lead-acid.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DeborahS said:


> I have recently purchased a 2002 Ford Think. We bought it without knowing the condition of the batteries. It was plugged in for three full days, full charge showing on both the on board charger and dash meter....it will go about 8 feet and they are completely drained. New battery time. I would like to replace them with no maintenance, sealed 12 V batteries. I do not want to have to periodically check the water in them like I did on my golf cart.
> 
> I have gone through the manuals to get some idea of which ones to purchase and am now lost. Can someone tell me what specifications I should be looking for when making this purchase? Other than knowing I need 6 - 12 volt batteries, I need help.
> 
> ...


Hi Deborah,

Lithium is much nicer than lead acid (PbA). But cost and user friendliness sometimes dictate PbA. I did a Gem vehicle battery replacement for a friend last year and used these, which seemed very good, but not cheap. A lot to be said for you get what you pay for. Crown, in Fremont, OH, not too far from me. 

http://www.shieldbatteries.co.uk/products/crown-agm-gel/12cea110.html 

I tested these for capacity and they (all 6) were spot on. Also, beware of the charger. Make sure it functions properly. I mean really sure. Not just plug it in and look at the idiot light (no offense). Improper charging is one of, if not the biggest, reasons for battery failure in these applications.

Good luck,

major

ps, also other forums may have good info for you, like NEV or golf cart forums.

Edit: Sorry. I see that link takes you to some UK site. I had the part # and Crown, Fremont where I picked them up. Call Crown and they'll help you.


----------



## cefelipe (Nov 24, 2017)

*Hi:*
I will appreciate, if anybody can tell me where can I find repaired 2002 Ford Think Neighbor City Instrument Cluster for sale (1).

Best Regards,

cefelipe


----------

